# Concert photo's// Rise Against// A Day To Remember



## FilmaTroy (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't  posted here in the forum in a while. due to starting my own website and focusing on it. But here is a photo of the band Rise Against, and two photo's from A Day To Remember. That night was the first time I had the chance to shoot with a Canon 28-70 f2.8L  I think they cam out decent, though the second shot is a little motion blurred. Any comments appreciated, and check out my new website if you have time. thanks Welcome to Fromthepit




Rise Against by filmatroymedia, on Flickr




A Day To Remember by filmatroymedia, on Flickr




A Day To Remember by filmatroymedia, on Flickr


----------



## e.rose (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice job, dude!


----------



## FilmaTroy (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks e.rose! fan of either one??


----------



## e.rose (Feb 14, 2012)

It's been a while since I've heard either of them, but if I remember correctly, I dug some of Rise Against's stuff.  Might have to be Pandora station for tomorrow so that I can re-familiarize myself!


----------



## eddlum25 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good exposure. Good composition. Good action..mmm just good


----------



## polymoog (Feb 14, 2012)

Great series, I think they all work really well, the third one especially is an excellent capture


----------



## FilmaTroy (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone, so far it's the best feedback i have gotten from people on this site. I might have to start posting more often!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 14, 2012)

The images you linked are very small... So I can't comment specifically on any one thing.


----------



## FilmaTroy (Feb 14, 2012)

click on them and they will show bigger....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 14, 2012)

Man, I LOVE, the B&W  crowd  image that is the click through to the Rise gallery. Nice work.


----------



## FilmaTroy (Feb 16, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Man, I LOVE, the B&W  crowd  image that is the click through to the Rise gallery. Nice work.


Thank you bitter jeweler! It was on of my favorite shots of the night! the vantage point i had shooting from the side balcony gave me a great composition so shots if the came out on the subs!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 16, 2012)

FilmaTroy said:


> click on them and they will show bigger....



Sorry, I wasn't expecting to have to leave the site to view the images at a respectable size... I think a lot of people on this forum have been posting small images lately to drive hits on their blog or flickr. Which is kind of sad, when they could just embed them at an appropriate size. You shouldn't post for blog hits or flickr notoriety, as some people do. 

Maybe next time I'll be able to comment on larger photos. Thanks for sharing the small ones, they're nice thumbnails. Keep shooting! :thumbup:


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 16, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Man, I LOVE, the B&W  crowd  image that is the click through to the Rise gallery. Nice work.



I second that, Jeweler.  Just browsed the OP website real quick, and that's the one that really stood out.  Great capture, OP!


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 16, 2012)

I really enjoyed clicking through your flickr. Really like the shots you took with Rokinon 8mm. Considering this as an option for my tax return


----------



## memento (Feb 16, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> FilmaTroy said:
> 
> 
> > click on them and they will show bigger....
> ...



Jesus you are hard to ignore.

why are you such a d!ck all the time?


----------



## FilmaTroy (Feb 17, 2012)

memento said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > FilmaTroy said:
> ...



I  know right? I don't think I have ever seen anything positive from him in this forum. And trust me Tyler If i wanted to drive hits to my flickr I wouldn't be using this forum. so calm down with the hate. Thought If you look like you do in your avatar I can understand why you hate yourself and everyone around you....


----------



## FilmaTroy (Feb 17, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> I really enjoyed clicking through your flickr. Really like the shots you took with Rokinon 8mm. Considering this as an option for my tax return


Thanks and yes its a nice little investment of 300 bucks for the rokinon 8mm that I have. Good luck with it!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 17, 2012)

FilmaTroy said:


> memento said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



What purpose does posting thumbnails serve on a photography forum when ideally we'd want to view them at a MINIMUM of 800px wide on the longest side? That's the only thing I take issue with. 

It just defies logic to post small images, IMO. 

Believe me, I'd like to look at your photos, but I shouldn't have to click on them to give you C&C in a photography forum. Sorry. If that prevents me from seeing your photos at a decent size, then so be it. It's not like I was being disrespectful towards you, I think you should continue shooting. The thumbnails DO look good. I'm not saying anything bad about them. I don't get where all the hostility is coming from. 

I even gave you a frickin' thumbs up FFS.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 17, 2012)

Also, maybe you should check this out: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/273701-two-things-i-just-dont-get.html


----------



## FilmaTroy (Feb 17, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Also, maybe you should check this out: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/273701-two-things-i-just-dont-get.html



You are saying you want me to click on a link to be redirected to another page?? I shouldn't have to work so hard to see what you want to tell me... lol jk


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 17, 2012)

FilmaTroy said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Also, maybe you should check this out: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/273701-two-things-i-just-dont-get.html
> ...



I posted a link to the forum that we are both currently browsing. 

I'm unable to embed the thread at full size so that you can read all the individual posts... So I figured a link should do.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 17, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> FilmaTroy said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



I'm a little confused. Do you actually think that when you click an embeded link on this forum you are traveling a shorter distance then if you click on  links that are directed away from this forum?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 17, 2012)

MSnowy said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > FilmaTroy said:
> ...



As I've stated, I think it's unnecessary to travel to another image hosting site when you can embed photos here up to and probably above 800px on the longest edge. It defeats the purpose of having an "embed image" feature.


----------

